# ccc tour.



## costaman

Has anybody been on a CCC tour to Greece, if so what was it like and does anybody have a Blog to read?


----------



## crimpleken

Hi Costaman, We went on the CCC. tour of Greece last year. It was fantastic holiday with coach trips from the campsites and usually a communal meal at each campsite. We stayed on some fantastic sites often on or very close to beaches. Worst site was Athens and Athens itself was a disappointment,dirty and covered in graffiti. The Greek people were friendly and we had no trouble at all. The tour did tend to visit a lot of archeological sites but you don't have to go to these if you don't want to. 
I was reluctant to go as I had visions of a convoy of m/homes following each other around,however this was not the case as the camp sites were booked and every one made their own way there and usually parked next to different people at each stop. We did not keep a blog. We so enjoyed the trip we are going on the Turkey tour this year. Definately would reccomend it . I would add that normally we travel on our own,but for anyone who is a little nervous of undertaking such a trip it is an ideal way to go.
Crimpleken.


----------



## costaman

*ccc tour*

many thanks for the quick reply, let us know about turkey as well.


----------



## Mrplodd

I have looked at a few of these "escorted" tours but look at the cost compared to what you actually get for your money.  

ESPECIALLY as they charge "per person" rather than "per vehicle".

In my view the costs are the same (almost) whether there are 1 or 2 people so its difficult to see the justification in doubling the price. You are providing the vehicle and all of the fuel & food !!

I understand that the campsites (may) charge per person so that could be added as a supplement surely??


----------



## crimpleken

Hi Mr. Plod, I think if you look at ccc tours the price is per vehicle, that is what we paid. As to the cost when every thing is added up we thought it would have cost us pretty much the same on our own as it did on the tour
Crimple Ken.


----------



## selstrom

Where is your spirit of adventure.

I would not expect it to cost more than £1700 for the ferries and 33 nights camping.

That leaves £2k for food and entertainment!

Does 6 meals, 8 coach trips and 2 boat trips cost £2k?


----------

